# MUSIC



## The_Falcon (4 Mar 2004)

Ok I know the Grammy‘s were awhile ago, but I was watching MuchMusic the other day (last week) and 50 cent was explaining why he walked on stage when Evanescence won for Best new artist. "50 Cent: I like Evanescence‘s song but I only really got into one song so far. So I don‘t understand how they get Best New Artist when it‘s only one record when you know you still have to prove yourself past that record." Umm okay buddy, you have only gotten into one song, and because of that you don‘t understand how they beat you?! He obviously does not know about their other singles that are being played contantly. Otherwise he just might realize that they have something, he does not have and never will possess. Something like musical talent. And they have only got one record. Well so do you (G-unit does not count you dumb c****head).  This guy is a plague, he is proud of being shot 9 times and still being alive.  I am willing to bet that those of us on this board who despise idiot thugs like this tool, would not miss, if given an opportunity. Thats my 50cents worth!


----------



## CL84 (4 Mar 2004)

Ironic how a guy with the name ‘50 cent‘ thinks he deserves a grammy for ‘best‘ new artist. Evanescence rock, they deserved it.


----------



## Lexi (4 Mar 2004)

I‘ve always disliked 50 Cent. 
He seems to think he‘s the best, just because he got shot 9 times and can talk really fast with a slur.


----------



## CL84 (6 Mar 2004)

Evanescence is my fav. band, metal is my fav kind of music though, really loud, heavy metal...but chill out relax and think music is Evanescence....


----------



## andrewvalentine83 (6 Mar 2004)

Nothing‘s more motivating than a good loud rock/metal song.  Some of my favorites are AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Offspring and Linkin Park.  Music I can‘t stand:  pop, hiphop, dance, trance.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (6 Mar 2004)

I like the kind of music you can rob a convienence store to    nothing beats Old skool MetallicA \m/


----------



## Slim (6 Mar 2004)

Goth...Deffinitly Goth, its the chicks in black leather...  :evil:


----------



## DeepThaut (6 Mar 2004)

Bands like Linkin Park, Seether, Bush, Goo Goo Dolls and Third Eye Blind


----------



## LilMissChicky (6 Mar 2004)

Evanescence, Linkin Park, Creed, Trapt, Staind, Three Doors Down, Nickleback, Simple Plan, Good Charlotte, Mercy Me... Some Top 40
Pretty much anything with a good beat, good base, good lyrics, etc.... No Eminem crap!


----------



## GrahamD (6 Mar 2004)

How are you going to put in all those catagories and not include punk or ska?

Anyway, I grew up during the glory days of "alternative" rock, otherwise known as GRUNGE.

  Naturally it makes me want to cry when I hear people say that bands like Evanesence or Linkin Park are where its at now.  I‘m pretty bitter about the whole transition popular music took from cool and meaningful, to generic meaningless dribble.  I swear sometimes I can‘t tell the difference between a band thats posing as Pearl Jam, and another who is trying to copy The Sex Pistols.

I know each generation says that their music was better than the modern stuff, but in my case that was true. Led Zepplin, AC/DC (Bon Scott style), Eric Clapton, and any number of top notch rockers were making important music in the generation before mine.  The same way bands like Soundgarden, Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Alice In Chains, Smashing Pumpkins, and many many more Seattle style groups were making important music 10-15 years ago.  I can‘t think of any bands who have come on the scene in the last 5-10 years who even deserve an honourable mention.

Anyway, my all time favorite bands (who are still playing *there is way too much classic stuff to list*) would be: U2, AC/DC (the old stuff is best), Pearl Jam, The Tragically Hip, NOFX.  EDIT- (The true measure of a great band [in my opinion] is if they have at least one album you can put on and enjoy EVERY SINGLE SONG, and I mean actually enjoy them all, not just put up with some that kind of suck.  Best example of a rock album where every song totally rocked was Appetite For Destruction -by Guns And Roses)

PS.  Is there really a band called Seether?  Did they take that name from the Veruca Salt song?  

Like how GodSmack took their name from an Alice In Chains song?  Then titled one of their original singles as "keep away" very similar to Alice In Chains "Stay away".  Their other 2 "original" singles being titled "whatever" and "Bad Religion".  Seems like I‘d steer clear of the "Whatever Nevermind" lyrics only a couple years after they planted Kurt, and the hugely popular punk rock band "Bad Religion" probably felt irritated.  But hey, when you‘re doing whatever it takes to sell out, who cares who‘s toes you step on.Anyway GodSmack is just a standard example of how bad music is getting in terms of stealing ideas, and selling out.

Also the very fact that SO CALLED "punk" groups are getting air time on MTV and Much Music, screams volumes about how much they sold out the genre.  The worst part is that the guys from Blink 182 probably could have been cool.  Instead they went the way of Green Day, and tried to bring an underground scene to the masses.  Why? For $$$$$$.

UberLame.


----------



## Lexi (6 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Infantry Soldier:
> [qb] Nothing‘s more motivating than a good loud rock/metal song.  Some of my favorites are AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Offspring and Linkin Park.  Music I can‘t stand:  pop, hiphop, dance, trance. [/qb]


What he said!
And SO many more. If you listen to 102.1 The Edge you‘ll basically know what I listen to.. Heavy stuff that my mom can‘t stand!

LONG LIVE ROCK!    \m/


----------



## dano (6 Mar 2004)

What? No one likes Enigma? Common people it‘s all about the new age music   
Alternative rock too.


----------



## Pikache (6 Mar 2004)

Hehehe... I forgot about punk/ska. Stupid is me.


----------



## Agent-Orange (6 Mar 2004)

eeks... you‘re all going to shoot me, but i must say Britney Spears and Atomic Kitten!  i listen to trance/techno and love 80s retro


----------



## CrazyCanuck (6 Mar 2004)

I can‘t vote in the poll.  I like too many types of music.

Some of the stuff I like:

-Classical, both classic stuff (Bach/Beethoven) and new classical musics (Lara St. John, etc.)

-Orchestral soundtracks (Lord of the Rings, Star Trek, Saving Pvt. Ryan, Black Hawk Down)

-Jazz(Miles Davis atm)

-Alternative stuff (Alexisonfire, AFI, Radiohead, Incubus, Sparta)

-Classic Rock (Led Zepelin, Pink FLoyd, etc.)

-And some stuff I just can‘t classify (The Mars Volta <- this is good ****, listen to it)

So ya, I like a lot of music.


----------



## girlfiredup (6 Mar 2004)

Kutless - www.kutless.com
Seventh Day Slumber - www.seventhdayslumber

These bands rock!


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (6 Mar 2004)

Alexisonfire is Phemoninal Live

Im Into the Alternative/Metal/Punk Scene 

Go CBlocals!


----------



## Korus (6 Mar 2004)

Bah, only one choice.. they should have been checkboxes, I can‘t quite pin down a single type of music to call my ‘favorite‘.

I listen to trance, drum&base, industrial, etc when I‘m zoning out and doing homework.

Country when I‘m in a redneck kind of mood, but never the pop-country hybrid ****. Johny Cash all the way.

Usually rock (Classic and the new ‘stuff‘), metal, or punk while driving (though sometimes trance again, depends who is sitting shotgun      )

I‘ll agree that really heavy metal is great for getting pumped and motivated, especially while working out, or just generally doings things.

Some of the movie theme classical goes well when preparing kit for an ex (i.e. Starship troopers theme, music from The Rock)

It all really depends on what mood I‘m in, and what I‘m doing. ****, I even have CDs that will go from some soft rock/alternative, to some trance, to some country, to some ehavy metal, and back all over again. That really pisses a lot of people off.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Mar 2004)

What no one likes Oasis or Korn? I‘m mainly into Hard Rock and Heavy metal. I like alternative too. Can‘t forget the classics that GrahamD mentioned.


----------



## Duotone81 (6 Mar 2004)

> Alexisonfire is Phemoninal Live


Agreed. Saw them live in my last year of college when they were promoting their new album. My ears were ringing for a few days afterwards but it was all good. Scratching Post was pretty good too when I saw them live a few years back.

Spr. Williamson, if you like alexisonfire then check out Autumn to Ashes, Hopesfall and Poison The Well. Those beats‘ll sure get your feet stompin.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (6 Mar 2004)

Will Do


----------



## girlfiredup (6 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Martin de Souza:
> [qb] What no one likes Oasis or Korn? I‘m mainly into Hard Rock and Heavy metal. I like alternative too. Can‘t forget the classics that GrahamD mentioned. [/qb]


Oasis?  Is that the band that sings "Champain Supernova"?  If it is, I like that band.  Their songs are real catchy even though they all sound the same.  Whatever happened to them?

Another good band was Soundgarden.


----------



## Pikache (6 Mar 2004)

I forgot country.

Oops.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Mar 2004)

Good ole hard rock! From ACDC to Nickleback (who BTW do very well here in Australia). Tool, The Tea Party do well too, Australia‘s Powderfinger, Front End Loader, and Grinspoon also are good bands. especially live.

One time at a local pub called The Three Weeds (these pubs are old, many dating back to about 1880 or so), on Evans St, in Rozelle, in Sydney‘s inner west, on a Wednesday night, on a dull winter‘s day, a few yrs back. It was quiet, but a few more people than normal. Midnight Oil showed up, and did a 45 minute accustic set, which was excellent. Then they had a few beers with us and left. Now thats good PR, and one of the coolest things I have seen.

However I enjoy traditional Irish music, and even a couple of Stan Rogers tunes too, as for country music, only Johnny Cash, and Dwight Yokam. The rest of it sends me off the deep-end.

One good thing about coming to Australia is, in the past going on 10 yrs now, not one single country music radio station! No country bars or pubs. Kind of a metal heads heaven! Another one of the thousands of reasons I love it here.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## patrick666 (6 Mar 2004)

Ya‘ll got nothing on Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## GrahamD (6 Mar 2004)

> Oasis? Is that the band that sings "Champain Supernova"? If it is, I like that band. Their songs are real catchy even though they all sound the same. Whatever happened to them?


Liam and Noel Gallagher were a pair of obnoxious losers.  Particularly the younger one Liam.  He pulled some "rockstar" type stunts that went over extremely badly.
  One night when he was supposed to perform (he was the lead singer) he showed up too drunk to be on stage.  The show was being filmed to be aired on TV.  If that wasn‘t bad enough, when Noel tried to carry on with the show, Liam heckled him relentlessly from the crowd for over an hour.

Another was when Michael Hutchence (lead vocals for INXS, now deceased) was presenting an award a some awards ceremony, and it turned out that Oasis were the winners, one of the two (I think Noel) instead of thanking anyone chose instead to say (turning to Michael) "THEY SHOULDN‘T LET HAS BEENS HAND OUT AWARDS AT THESE THINGS".  He then bent over and proceeded to simulate using the statue award as a (adult sex toy).  Then righted himself and said "I believe Michael would like to slap my face" and laughed in his face.

The absolute best though was when Liam proudly proclaimed that "Oasis is the biggest band the world has ever seen, we are bigger than The Beatles".

Anyway, thats what happened to them.  They threw away all their fame and respect by acting like idiots.


----------



## Duotone81 (6 Mar 2004)

Foo Fighters!!! They never disappoint. It‘s been what 3 years since Tool‘s Lateralus? I hope they do come out with another album but I heard Tool will be taking a backseat to A Perfect Circle and it‘ll be a while yet. Have to wait and see I guess (hearsay and conjecture of course). How‘s about Nirvana and Alice in Chains? . The founding fathers of the grunge scene. They‘ll be a staple part of my music diet for ages to come. Sad to see  STP throw in the towel but cest la vie eh? I grew up listening to Soundgarden and Rage Against The Machine and when I found out Audioslave would consist of RATM sans Zach de la Rocha with Chris Cornell takin the mic I thought it wouldn‘t fly but they do have some really good sounds.

The Hip!!! 

Honourable mention for Rush and The Guess Who but that‘s way before my time eh.


----------



## Duotone81 (6 Mar 2004)

Graham,

Agreed. Oasis are a bunch of wankers.


----------



## nbk (6 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Slim:
> [qb] Goth...Deffinitly Goth, its the chicks in black leather...   :evil:  [/qb]


Right on. I second that. Plus the peircings, tattoos and eyeliner. Tons of jet black eyeliner and lipstick.

As for bands, nothing beats Slayer, White Zombie, and about a dozen Euro metal bands like Rammstein, Megaherz, OOMPH!, Stahlhammer...and the list goes on and on. 

Even Marilyn Manson has some great songs...but most of his stuff is that teenage angsty "pain in my heart, my tortured soul bleeds eternal sorrow" drama queen crap parade...

But there is always time for some good old Pink Floyd or The Doors...


----------



## girlfiredup (6 Mar 2004)

> Anyway, thats what happened to them.  They threw away all their fame and respect by acting like idiots.


Wealth in the hand of a fool will always lead to destruction but in staying on topic, Oasis, fly-by-night as they were, still had some catchy tunes.  Hopefully they banked some of their bucks.


----------



## venero (6 Mar 2004)

Guns and Roses, has alwasy been my favorite. I would agree that "Appetite for Destruction" was their best album but I still like "Use your Illusion 1" and 2.


----------



## Spr.Earl (6 Mar 2004)

Mariachi,Ranchero,Tambura,Marenge,Tropical just to name a few latin type‘s of music which I like.

Good dancing music


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (6 Mar 2004)

Pink Floyd....I dont bun for the record, just love Roger Waters and David Gilmour


----------



## Korus (6 Mar 2004)

I could show you a goth chick that would make you guys completley change your minds. On the other hand, I could show you another goth chick that would  make your jaw drop.. though she was a brat.


----------



## bossi (6 Mar 2004)

Okay, we‘re waiting for the pix of the chix ...


----------



## Korus (6 Mar 2004)

You‘ll have to wait out on that one, I‘ll have to sneak up on them to take the pictures.


----------



## GrahamD (6 Mar 2004)

> Guns and Roses, has alwasy been my favorite. I would agree that "Appetite for Destruction" was their best album but I still like "Use your Illusion 1" and 2.


Axl Rose is another prime example of a rockstar turned moron.  However, not only is Appetite For Destruction, their best album,  it is (debateably) the best rock and roll album of all time.  They were revolutionary.  Before Appetite, I thought Def Leopard was hard rock, and so did a lot of other people.

  Anyway, I know that among the industry people, Appetite is in the running for #1 all time.  Along with Nevermind, Darkside of The Moon, Joshua Tree, and a handful of others.


----------



## girlfiredup (6 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by GrahamD:
> Axl Rose is another prime example of a rockstar turned moron.


Turned moron?  I think he was born that way.  I remember driving 2 hrs to montreal to see them and metallica.  Metallica‘s show was cut short when the lead singers hand gets caught on fire from a pyro accident then we waited 2 hrs for Guns n Roses to take the stage and right in the middle of the very 1st song, Axl (rhymes with you know what) decides he doesn‘t feel like doing a show and mumbles something to the crowd like **** you and walks off the stage.  Lets just say it was my first time ever experiencing a riot.


----------



## Slim (7 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by nbk:
> [qb] Even Marilyn Manson has some great songs...[/qb]


The only thing that Marilyn Manson ever did for me was make Maddona covers bearable to listen to!  :evil:


----------



## mattoigta (7 Mar 2004)

I mainly listen to Oi (80s working class punk rock), 1st and 2nd wave ska, some older reggae, a lot of Irish folk music, and old country western (ie. johnny cash), also a lot of the local hardcore bands, but only if it‘s live


----------



## GrahamD (7 Mar 2004)

My friends have been doing a radio show at UVIC for the last 5 years or so, Skanksters Paradise, evry Saturday afternoon.
Obviously, its a Ska show, but anyway if you like Ska you can tune in to it over the internet, the station ID is CFUV.

Also, they promote a lot of shows locally around Victoria, and one huge Ska festival each summer.  This summer will be the festivals 5th year.  It started as a tribute for the original Skanksters Paradise host, my best friend, who died while we were rock climbing.

Anyway, I left Victoria after the accident and now I just listen from afar.  They‘ve had some really big acts come through though, and the festival is getting much larger every year.  What started out as just an afternoon in some park has turned into a full weekend of partying and multiple venues showing multiple acts.  If Ska is your thing, and you‘ve ever wanted to get out to the west coast, I‘d recommend checking it out.

Anyway, Scarlino have you ever heard of No Means No?  They‘re a punk band from Victoria thats found a lot of success here in Canada but moreso over in Europe.  They are hands down the best live show I‘ve ever been to.  They‘re like 50 year old punk rockers, who really rock out.  They have a secondary act known as The Hanson Brothers, where they get dressed up in hockey gear and play some punk style hockey songs, its awesome.


----------



## Phillman (9 Mar 2004)

Did I read that right. He doesn‘t think they should win best NEW artist with their first record? 
Anyone else having trouble with this?


----------



## CL84 (9 Mar 2004)

Ya man that‘s how it is, 50 cent is thinking he deserves best new artist over Evanescence. Now if you haven‘t heard the Evanescence album, listen to it, I think it‘s great but my oppinion of course. But compared to 50 cent....sigh, he tries too hard and must think he is better than he is. I don‘t think he realises that he doesn‘t sell his records to ‘thugs‘ he sells them to millions of white suburban kids in big rich houses who will never work a day in their lives, let alone get shot 9 times....Nobody really said how he got shot anyways, maybe he shot himself 9 times? I would if I were him, his music is just that bad. Wonder what would happen if he got shot by a trained soldier...I don‘t think he‘d last that 10th shot. I really hate 50 cent. That guy is as messed up as Micheal Jackson‘s nose. That guy needs to take a look in the mirror and figure out why he is famous...Reason being...White rapper got him famous...Millions of white kids buyin his album because of the white rapper....Sigh, I give up, I‘m rambling...Goodnight. Evanescence rule.


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Mar 2004)

heh.. he‘s funny...

since i really only got into one of 50 cents songs, (in the club) (oh wait i mean, in "tha" club) and it got homogenized to death, i mean come on.. beyoncee did a remake of it..

so far no one has taken an evanessence sone and tried to repackage it... 

i also think 50 is way too full of himself.. the fact is that Ive heard both CD‘s myself, and evanessence is way better.. in all aspects.

and i think he needs a few more shots to the head.. maybe it will knock some sense into him.


----------



## CL84 (9 Mar 2004)

No no...It‘s ‘In DA Club‘ haha..50 cent is a moron.. Not only can he not produce good ‘music‘ if you want to call it that, he can‘t even spell.
"50 cent has gotten more shots in the face, then Jenna Jamison." - Chris Rock


----------



## K. Ash (9 Mar 2004)

I think as far as gansta rap goes he‘s ok. No I don‘t think he‘s better than Evanescence (sp) but you gotta say he‘s better than his counterpart obie trice.


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Mar 2004)

Speaking of Canadiana, I was front row at a BNL concert last night. The mention of chesterfields and K-Cars in their song made me homesick. Was a great concert - pretty fun band to see.


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Mar 2004)

Im a big fan. seem em a bunch of times now, and got to meet em on a few occations as well..

Though i dont like their NDP veiwpoints, i respect their choice, and just try to enjoy the music.


----------



## cathtaylor (18 Mar 2004)

" another postcard with a chimpanzee, I never wanted addressed to me..."


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 Mar 2004)

accually it‘s

"Another Postcard with Chimpanzees, And every one is Addressed to me"


My God I really am anal retentive...

sorry.. I cant help it....


----------



## girlgonewrong (20 Mar 2004)

actually?? lol  :blotto:


----------



## Redeye (20 Mar 2004)

Isn‘t it "Another postcard <b><i>from</b></i> chimpanzees/and everyone is addressed to me..."

Sort yourself out, Cpl Thompson.  Get a grip on your lyrics.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 May 2004)

well, I came across this and I couldnt help but share it with everyone I know. Basically, this guy took Nicklebacks first "hit" and mixed it with their latest "hit" to prove how unoriginal they really are. Talk about milking a tune...sadly enough, this sounds better than most of the stuff they‘ve produced.

 http://www.nintendorks.com/brandon/temp/nickelbacksucks.mp3 

I just love to hate on new aged music..I say bring back the 60‘s.


----------



## rdschultz (8 May 2004)

I don‘t have the capability to listen to that right now (no speakers or headphones on this computer), but is it the one with How you Remind me on the right channel, and another song in the left channel? 

If so, pretty funny.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2004)

I have two of their CDs, and they have been to Sydney a few times, and for the longest time I thought they were another US band. I haad no idea the werer from the ‘Peg til I saw an interview one day.

Chalk it up to another ‘Australian isolation‘ fact.

Regrads,

Wes

PS The Tea Party have been out too, many times, and I have seen them play the pubs twice (Coogee Bay Hotel).


----------



## rdschultz (8 May 2004)

The Peg?  They‘re from Hanna, Alberta.  In University, I had the pleasure of living with three people from Hanna.  They never let me forget the fact that they‘re from the same place as Nickleback.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 May 2004)

I still think one of my favourite Canadian bands is The Tragically Hip.


----------



## K. Ash (8 May 2004)

I like Nickelback, but they don‘t compare to the Hip.


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (9 May 2004)

Screw Nickleback....METALLICA!!!!

(old Metallica that is, new CD sucks violently)

As for Nickleback, notice how "paper back novel" is mentioned in both?! Geez even â Å“metaphoricalâ ? lyrics are repeated blatantly.


----------



## winchable (9 May 2004)

I went to the Nickelback show in Halifax, they do put on some pretty awesome pyrotechnics and loud arena rock kicks arse no matter who puts it on.

"Paperback novel" is also in Gordon Lightfoots "if you could read my mind"
Conspiracy?? I THINK...PERHAPS

As for the redundancy, most popular music has similar formulae.

Ie:
Opening
First Chorus
2nd Verse
Bridge (solo)
Quiet-ish buildup to:
3 Verse/Final Chorus.

Of course there‘s variation to that formula, it‘s not perfect, but seriously next time you‘re listening to mainstream rock listen for that kind of pattern.
That‘s what makes it mainstream, familiarity and a constant fanbase. Of course that begs the question what happens when the fans want something new.
Well that‘s my theory anyhow.

Personally I like The Doors; I think you could listen to them a thousand times and still have no idea what crazy Jim is going to sing next. What‘s even more fun is trying to figure what he‘s talking about.

Edited to remove the use of the word "Funner"
Note-Funner is not a word.


----------



## K. Ash (9 May 2004)

Che, Spot on the money my friend. I like all kinds of music. But if I had to pick a FAVORITE band it would definitly be the Doors. 

JIm Morrison was the man.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (9 May 2004)

Jim Morrison or David Gilmour are the way to go..

I understand that all music has a general template. But christ...the same chords, and melody? They could at least attempt to break away from the 4 figure riffs they love ever so much..


----------



## Macklinen (20 Jul 2004)

barenaked ladies are the best! everything about them rocks. I've never seen them in concert, and i only have one CD, but im still a huge fan of them. Thier music is awsome. My fave song is "pinch me"


----------



## jswift872 (12 Oct 2004)

Think the music industry has become a little too... well, industrial? So do we. Why should you trust the big names to tell you which CD is good? We know you'd rather hear opinions from people who AREN'T getting paid millions to tell you how great Bob Dylan's Greatest Hits 8-track is.

Have a look around and enjoy yourselves. Join the community, talk about music - talk about life... Whatever you want.

Just have fun! 


http://www.element-music.net/forum/


----------



## armyrules (28 Oct 2004)

I was just wondering what kind of music peple like on these boards hope u like the suggestions. I'm a metalhead myself any other metalheads on these boards if so who are your favourite bands? Mine are: Megadeth Metallica Slayer Anthrax and Lamb of God


----------



## Pet_Bailey (28 Oct 2004)

My fave metal bands are Megadeath, Metalica ,Dream Theater, and Iron Maden


----------



## AndrewD83 (28 Oct 2004)

What about current punk like good charlotte, sum 41, blink, greenday, rancid, gob, goldfinger.  A lot of those bands are good to listen to during a run.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Oct 2004)

Im a huge classics fan, Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd are the more predominants in my album collection mind you.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (28 Oct 2004)

While Bad Religion will always be my favorite band,   I am very impressed with the latest Megadeth effort.   I hope that Lars Ulrich and James Hetfield shed a tear when they realize that "The System Has Failed" is the album that "St Anger" should have been.

Other fine bands include:

Black Sabbath
Tool
Lamb Of God
Atreyu
Hatebreed
Nonpoint
Nothingface
System Of A Down
Sublime
Alexisonfire (CANCON)
Pantera
The Offspring
The Clash
Operation Ivy
Mudvayne
Pennywise
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Otep
Lacuna Coil
Slipknot
Raised Fist
The Darkness
Helmet
Shadows Fall
Avenged Sevenfold
40 Bellow Summer
# Inches of Blood (CANCON)
Mastadon
Throwdown
Devil Driver


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (28 Oct 2004)

Ok, who was trying to kill 50 cent if they missed 9 times  , he's been shot in the face more times than Jenna Jameson, ok lame rap jokes aside. HARD ROCK, HEAVY METAL all the way. 

Static X
Thrice
Slipknot
Rob Zombie
Metallica
Limp Bizkit
ACDC
Iron Maiden
DROWNING POOL!!! My fav band
Marilyn Manson
Korn
too name a few....


----------



## atticus (29 Oct 2004)

My all time favorite band is Gob, I've heard they put on a pretty good live show. Another good live band Slipknot (specially their new album). I guess the band members walk around the crowd after the show and ask people how they liked it and I guess there have been a few assualts! My fav old school band is AC/DC (who doesn't like "Thunder"?). But what the heck does it stand for?


----------



## bigwig (29 Oct 2004)

Heres a small list of my favorites. Im generally into the classics and alot of new punk that never gets aired on the radio or TV. I also like some ska... everything really.

Bigwig
Alexisonfire
Boys Night Out
Sublime
Billy Talent
Zeppelin
Hendrix
Brand New
Thrice
Refused
Bouncing Souls
Suicide Machines


----------



## Burrows (29 Oct 2004)

Call me a nerd but....theres nothing like the sound of bagpipes in the morning...did you know i have my alarm set to play reville im not joking?


----------



## AndrewD83 (29 Oct 2004)

I hear if you listen to some classical music (Beethoven, Chopin, patchable, Vivaldi are some classic composers) it will make you smart.  I know a number of teachers in my area have their entire class listen to 15 mins to 30 mins of classical music every day, while the kids colour or do some other easy, fun task.

I also hear that classical music will increase your test scores if you listen to quite, calm classical music while you study.  I tested this theory many years ago in high school but it didn't show very compelling results.


----------



## Storm (29 Oct 2004)

I have to abstain from this vote as there's no category for "a little bit of everything"

From hundreds of years ago to the latest thing released I can find stuff I like (and dislike) in all types of music.


----------

